# Western isles



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are planning on doing some wild camping on the western isles of Scotland
We are looking at visiting Arran, Islay, Jura, Mull, South Uist, North Uist, Harris, Lewis and Skye.

Any hints and advice about good places to stop and also where to fill water.
Do the ferry terminals have water facilities?


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We were in Harris and Lewis last October/November. There are campsites but they close at the end of October. 

We wild camped at Luskentyre, Harris, next to the cemetery but there is a toilet and an outside water tap. In fact, we camped at a couple of cemeterys whilst we were there which were right at the side of a beach. They all have water taps outside. Lots of rubbish bins in lay-bys so no problem getting rid of waste. 

We never had a problem emptying the loo or filling up with water. Lots of picnic areas next to the beach had toilets and an outside water tap. 

Pammy


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Mull*

Here are three wild parking stops we used last year in Mull.

Overlooking the Ulva ferry harbour there is a wide shoulder to the road. Fine overnight but is used by cars parking to take the ferry to Ulva during the day. There is a loo building where you might get water but we did not try it.

Pull off the B8036 alongside Loch Na Keal (sea loch). We were just west of Knock with Ben More towering away to the south. It's a good place from which to climb Ben More if you are a mountain climber. (No services nearby). Don't try and park west / south of Dhiseig as the road gets very narrow and prone to rock falls.

A hard-standing next to the B8073 opposite Loch Meadhoin. This is a few miles west of Tobermory. (No services nearby)

We dumped the Thetford in the public toilet at Salen (middle of the east coast), and we got fresh water at the ferry terminal / loo block in Fionnphort. N.B. we use only Thetford Green fluid so we can dump in septic tanks. We also got fresh water from an artist's studio in Tobermory, but it was a bit tortuous: had to connect an extra large union onto a pipe 8 ft up the wall!

Good luck.
Philip


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I was posted to RAF Benbecula for 18 months in 1985. Its between North and South Uist. 
Great wildcamping spot at Lockskipport north western corner of South Uist. There is an old pier at the end of the road and space to park/turn around. Often saw campervans there. Single track road to it but plenty of passing places and little traffic. 
Another possibility is the car park at the RSPB reserve, Balranald, North Uist. 
Plenty of other places to park by the beaches also. The only campsite I remember was attached to a pub at the southern end of Benbecula. 
Afraid I do not know about water availability but just ask the locals, they are on the whole very friendly and helpful. Just don't expect much on a Sunday, they are pretty traditional in their religious view. 
Sorry if any info turns out to be incorrect, it was over over 20 years ago :? 

Trevor


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Heres a couple of piccies from our wild camping hols

Harris








Harris overnight wild camp








View from camp








Calgary Bay, Mull. popular wild camp site


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi

We went to the Western Isles in May 2008 and had a brilliant time. Started in Barra/Vatersay (overnighted by the Vatersay village hall - water available there). Then up through the Uists and onto Harris/Lewis.

We wildcamped every night and had absolutely no bother getting water or emptying toilet - as another poster has said there are sometimes public toilets with a water tap by some of the beaches.

Some info on this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-67291-0.html

Cheers
Griff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you are travelling via Barra there is the camping area at Vatersay Community Hall and the parking alongside the "airport" at Barra.

Both ferry terminals for the ferry between Barra and Eriskay have toilets and water taps and the Eriskay ones have showers as well. Both seems to allow overnighting in the parking areas.

There is just one "proper" campsite on Barra - S. Uist - Benebecula - N. Uist. It's between the Community School and Sports Centre at Linicate, Benbecula. Look for the wind turbine and it's right next door.

Reasonable toilets and showers, chemical disposal, water and hook-up and we paid £10/night in Sept. Owners lives on site so you may be able to get a night there for charging up and emptying etc. even if it is closed for the off season.
Community School has free internet "cafe" facilities and there is a public swimming pool and sauna (I think).

The dunes area at Berneray is a famous overnighting site and the ferry terminal at Lochmaddy has been known to allow overnighting as well, but not sure if it has any other facilities available if the office is closed.


----------

